# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  WTB Walther GSP magazines

## gundoc

I have a .22/.32 Walther GSP set and no magazines ex an estate.  My main priority is .22 mags but I do need both calibres.  Please email gundoc@xtra.co.nz

----------

